# First Time grow from start to finish, Strawberry Cough



## 215zealot (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey guys, i havent been on this forum too much because i have been mostly over at ICmag and spending alot of time on my first grow.   Finally harvested a couple weeks ago, it came out awesome.

I ran a 400w HPS + 150w HPS over 9 Strawberry Cough plants.  Total yeild at end of harvest was 7.5 ounces dried, very high quality.

Hydroponic flood to waste setup, using GH two part Lucas Formula + Cal/mag, PH always around 5.6-5.8 

Rockwool cubes surrounded by Hydroton

Other equipment= two dehumidifiers to keep humidity around 40-50%, two fans, Pump system but not set up yet, plants were hand watered for the entire grow

From start to finish, we first layered the entire room with mylar and drop tape.  After installing some blinds to cover the window and taping them up, we covered the blinds with mylar, you can see on the right.  The black side of the panda tape faces outwards so it is very light proof.   Air exhaust is run into the attic through closet, dont have pics sorry.  


We live in a rented house, so we didnt want to drill the ceiling.  We constructed this frame made of 2x4, which is held together with bracket mounts bought at home depot.  For added support we also installed hooks in the wall along a studpoint, and we used chain to attach to the wooden beams.

After the basics were set up, we ghetto-fabbed tables using home depot buckets (only 2.50 a pop) which support ALOT of weight.   I used a few old desk/tables i had and simply lay it on the buckets.  On top of this i add the flood trays.


----------



## 215zealot (Feb 24, 2009)

We kinda cheated, living in cali, we were able to purchase straight clones and skipped a few weeks veg




mods- i am hosting because the picture manager wont let me upload due to previous upload 


We gave them a steady 12/12 under the 550watts and they were flowered for two months.












plants on the left are our batch of kush plants, still flowering right now have about a few weeks left, they are under their own 400 and are topped to they are considerably bigger than the strawberries.


----------



## 215zealot (Feb 24, 2009)

A few problems were encountered with Powder Mildew and Fungas Gnats, we fought them tirelessly with sulfer based fungicide and a heavy dose of neem oil, gnatrol, and pyrithium.  

And finally, harvest time!














Came out extremely frosty, very strong medicine, and it developed a hint of purple, which we believe was due to our grow room temps dropping to 60 during lights off.  Like i said earlier, 7.5 off 9 plants, we wanted a little more, but not bad for a first time right?


----------



## Vegs (Feb 24, 2009)

Those are super yummy looking nugs. You just helped me make up mind about what next to get. =)


----------



## 215zealot (Feb 25, 2009)

yea strawberry cough is a really slept on strain, we had some outdoor strawberry that came through that was commanding high prices and passing for indoor high grade, this stuff has an extremely strong fruity grapey smell, plus ours turned a little purple.   i rec. strawberry to everyone, usually at the clubs in california it is a strawberry x deep chunk cross that you see in the clubs.


----------

